# My mom won’t let me get another rat



## Joey_Gussy (5 mo ago)

so please don’t hate me but i got one rat (joey) yesterday, I paid for him with my own money, and i got him from a pet store (i know i’m sorry). My mom wouldn’t let me get two and I really need to know how to convince her to let me buy another one, since, i’m in school 7 hours a day, 5 days a week, and when i’m home i have a lot of homework but i will start doing it with him once he’s settled down. I really need to get him a friend and i’m scared he’ll pass from loneliness/depression.


----------



## BundleORats (11 mo ago)

Question- why won’t she let you get another rat? Did she want Joey in the first place? Did you get him without permission? If so I can understand your mom’s point of view, because rats can be expensive when you add up bedding, food, toy replacement, treats, and the possibility of vet trips.


----------



## Joey_Gussy (5 mo ago)

BundleORats said:


> Question- why won’t she let you get another rat? Did she want Joey in the first place? Did you get him without permission? If so I can understand your mom’s point of view, because rats can be expensive when you add up bedding, food, toy replacement, treats, and the possibility of vet trips.


Hello! I bought him with my own money and i have a job so it will all be on my card other than vet bills as i’m 14 and my job doesn’t pay that much, i got him with permission, she did want joey, i think that it’s her boyfriend who doesn’t want another one but he didn’t say anything about my original plan of getting two rats, my mom sorta just texted me saying we can only get one and we had a long argument but she wouldn’t change her mind.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
What a sweet little chap Joey is.
My advice here is to do your level best with little Joey, providing the best environment you can even though he is alone. Keep his enclosure nice and clean, give him home-made toys to play with, handle him whenever you can and always do things that build his trust. 
In time, as your mom sees how clean and friendly he is, she may grow to really love him too, and this may help her reconsider allowing a friend. 
There are some good videos around of rats learning tricks and interacting together, which may help grow your mother's appreciation of rats, but I wouldn't push it too much. 
Be an awesome rat parent with Joey and let your actions speak louder than words that rats are wonderful friendly companion pets who are even nicer in pairs.


----------



## ratlesbian444 (5 mo ago)

this may sound v bad but my mom also didnt let me so i just went to the shop and got one ( i have a job, w that money) and when i brought him home she loved him. i think it also matters what area they are in, mine are only in my room so they dont bother anyone in the house


----------



## PeekaBoo (Dec 22, 2021)

In all honesty, if you cannot get a friend for Joey it might be best for him to find someone who already has rats to adopt him. Of course you can try bringing home a second rat and see if you can get away with it, but that’s not the best way to go about it, because then your mom might make you get rid of one or both anyway. Rats really do need companions, and with you being gone at school and then a job, poor Joey is going to be alone most of the time, and lonely rats really do suffer. I know you love him, but that means you need to consider what is best for his health and happiness. I wish you and Joey the best…


----------

